# Lightning



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

I know it has probably been discussed before, don't mind the wind and seas in a squall but hate the ligthning. When out at the rigs and a lightning storm hits, best to tuck behind or close to the rigs or back away.

Some people say the rigs attracts it , and may hit you instead, others say the rigs have rods that will ground the strike.

other than that, best idea when in open water, boat is 34' with full tower.

Thanks


----------

